# can u yse any kind of wood for trunk walls?



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

could u? or just those for sub box's? cuz i think I bought some 3/8? thanks


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

no one?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

It has to be morning wood


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Mar 16 2004, 10:48 PM
> *It has to be morning wood*


 is that what is called? where can i get it? HOMEDEPOT? or menards? thanks


----------



## lowrider (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 17 2004, 03:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 17 2004, 03:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--T BONE_@Mar 16 2004, 10:48 PM
> *It has to be morning wood*


is that what is called? where can i get it? HOMEDEPOT? or menards? thanks[/b][/quote]
it depends on the thickness, you can get 8inch black morning wood for pretty cheap at home depot 



Last edited by lowrider at Mar 17 2004, 04:26 AM


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

im goin to home depot 2morrow for some chains or somethin to hold down a sub box...
i wonder if my home depot has it...i need some for some panels...go and check it out


----------



## MrMonte (Jan 18, 2002)

morning wood is very rigid so take it slow when your screwing the box. You dont want to split it in half


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Mar 16 2004, 11:55 PM
> *im goin to home depot 2morrow for some chains or somethin to hold down a sub box...
> i wonder if my home depot has it...i need some for some panels...go and check it out*


 Just ask the customer service desk, they help you out bro.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

no shit? :0 hopefully its a cute girl workin :uh:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider+Mar 17 2004, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowrider @ Mar 17 2004, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it depends on the thickness, you can get 8inch black morning wood for pretty cheap at home depot[/b][/quote]
i usually ask the cute girls to give me a hand finding the morning wood since they carry lots of wood


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I think lowlow90 has some extra morning wood that he would give you for cheap... He likes to help guys out with that kinda stuff.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 17 2004, 03:03 AM
> *I think lowlow90 has some extra morning wood that he would give you for cheap... He likes to help guys out with that kinda stuff.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

ok thanks guys so I'm going to retrn this shit i bought lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Isn't there different colors?I saw some at my home depot.It looked realy nice and smooth


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

I had some of that morning wood. It's really strange how rigid it really is. shit lasts for a while too. Although I noticed that after you get it wet or too cold, it becomes a little more limber.     I know Home depot in Maplewood sells it. Go there and ask for it. The shit is HARD to find. The Customer service has a floor map, and they can show you right were it is.  No sense waisting an hour and a half trying to find it. :uh:


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

I got some morning wood and it lasts for ever


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Mar 17 2004, 07:53 AM
> *I had some of that morning wood. It's really strange how rigid it really is. shit lasts for a while too. Although I noticed that after you get it wet or too cold, it becomes a little more limber.     I know Home depot in Maplewood sells it. Go there and ask for it. The shit is HARD to find. The Customer service has a floor map, and they can show you right were it is.  No sense waisting an hour and a half trying to find it. :uh:*


 kool how much you guys pay for it? and how big ? thanks


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

i didnt need much. just a mini trunk stick for an rchopper, so i got 9 inches of morning wood. i had it leftover from a few nights ago, cuz that shit lasts. so i dont remember the actual price.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 17 2004, 05:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 17 2004, 05:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Mar 17 2004, 07:53 AM
> *I had some of that morning wood. It's really strange how rigid it really is. shit lasts for a while too. Although I noticed that after you get it wet or too cold, it becomes a little more limber.        I know Home depot in Maplewood sells it. Go there and ask for it. The shit is HARD to find. The Customer service has a floor map, and they can show you right were it is.   No sense waisting an hour and a half trying to find it. :uh:*


kool how much you guys pay for it? and how big ? thanks[/b][/quote]
It was pretty big. My girl didnt think We would need that much, I ended up using it all.  It doesnt cost much at all. I think I seen it in the Home Depot add on sunday on sale. Just go there and ask for it. :uh: Why waste all your time on here asking about it, when you can go to the store, and see what they know about it.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

The morning wood I used, was very strong, and fit right the first time, you just have to take it easy screwing it or itll bust under a lot of fast pressure


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah I'm on my way to the store and return the one I have :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 18 2004, 03:28 PM
> *yeah I'm on my way to the store and return the one I have :biggrin: :uh: :uh:*


  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Mar 18 2004, 04:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Mar 18 2004, 04:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 18 2004, 03:28 PM
> *yeah I'm on my way to the store and return the one I have  :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:*


 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
ok I got it 


is it called MDWF? or something like that/?


what about WDSTALK? it looks just as the other one ?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 18 2004, 10:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 18 2004, 10:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok I got it 


is it called MDWF? or something like that/?


what about WDSTALK? it looks just as the other one ?[/b][/quote]
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: Did you ask for morning wood? What did they say?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

hahahaha. that's hilarious. im gonna go to my local home depot and ask for it all serious and since 99% of the people that work there are fucking morons they will probably go into the isle looking for me or better yet, i'll have them page someone at the register being like "i need someone up front trying to get help with morning wood". lol, i cant wait til' summer time, pranks like that allllll the time.


----------



## LOW-E-NUFF (Jan 15, 2004)

PIMP DADDY IS A COMPLETE DUMB ASS,HE MUST BE WHAT 10,I BET MOMMY AND DADDY PAYED FOR YOUR IMPALA DUMB ASS LITTLE KID


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW-E-NUFF_@Mar 24 2004, 01:10 AM
> *PIMP DADDY IS A COMPLETE DUMB ASS,HE MUST BE WHAT 10,I BET MOMMY AND DADDY PAYED FOR YOUR IMPALA DUMB ASS LITTLE KID*


 lmao :roflmao:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW-E-NUFF_@Mar 24 2004, 03:10 AM
> *PIMP DADDY IS A COMPLETE DUMB ASS,HE MUST BE WHAT 10,I BET MOMMY AND DADDY PAYED FOR YOUR IMPALA DUMB ASS LITTLE KID*


 actually he is 16 and paid for it on his own :uh:


----------



## LOW-E-NUFF (Jan 15, 2004)

TELL HIM TO GET IT PAINTED,HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SITTING PRIMER,HES A STUPID FUCK NOT TO KNOW WHAT MORNING WOOD IS,I GUESS HE'S LD HES A PIMP OF NOTHING,MAYBE HE WILL ASK ANOTHER GAY QUESTION


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh my god you guys...I havent laughed that hard at a post in forever...I'm proud of all you guys that didnt give it away. LOL damn i'm glad I didnt see this when I was drunk...I woulda pissed myself...morning wood... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Best thread I've seen in a long time!  :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW-E-NUFF_@Mar 24 2004, 02:43 AM
> *TELL HIM TO GET IT PAINTED,HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SITTING PRIMER,HES A STUPID FUCK NOT TO KNOW WHAT MORNING WOOD IS,I GUESS HE'S LD HES A PIMP OF NOTHING,MAYBE HE WILL ASK ANOTHER GAY QUESTION*


 man bitch shut the fuck man dude 

and i'm 16 now i got the car when i was still 16 biatch 

And i got the car last year by the end of the summer bitch how could I paint it when it was winter almost here? :uh: :uh: :uh: dumb fuck 


AND about the morning wood I did not know what was it OK now i went to the home depot and ask for it and they were LIKE I NEVER heard of it and htey kind off lauh so I'm not the only one bitch 


Let's see your ride mudafucker?

And no my parents don't pay shit for me I even help them out with shit little bitch 

Now where are your pics of your ride mofo? :uh: :uh: :0 :0 

or are you just jelous I got a 64 SS? and a blazer with beats little female dog


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

i would say use the wood that poison ivy, oak, or sumac grows on. it will fuck any buddy up who tries to steal yo shit :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Mar 24 2004, 04:26 PM
> *i would say use the wood that poison ivy, oak, or sumac grows on. it will fuck any buddy up who tries to steal yo shit :biggrin:*


 thanks for the advice but i already got my wood thanks for 


DOWNLOW350 

and some other peeps 


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I think pimpdaddy should try not to get his panties in such a bunch makes him type like shit. And when homedude was talking about gettin IT painted...he was talking about your morning wood. And is your 64 REALLY an S.S. or do you just think it is...and is it REALLY an impala or is it a bel air or biscayne with some S.S. emblems? What does the trim look like...Cuzz quite frankly if you didnt know what morning wood was then you prolly dont know what a 64 Impala S.S. is either.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 24 2004, 10:36 PM
> *I think pimpdaddy should try not to get his panties in such a bunch makes him type like shit. And when homedude was talking about gettin IT painted...he was talking about your morning wood. And is your 64 REALLY an S.S. or do you just think it is...and is it REALLY an impala or is it a bel air or biscayne with some S.S. emblems? What does the trim look like...Cuzz quite frankly if you didnt know what morning wood was then you prolly dont know what a 64 Impala S.S. is either.*


man dude I know My car more than you fool 

lavish on here built it ask him :uh: 

well it's true I can't type for shit so what bit eat 

and yes my CHEVY IMPALA SS the trim runs accros the car 

here I show you a pic homie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...477f84c51776998 



Last edited by mr.pimpdaddy at Mar 24 2004, 10:40 PM


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 24 2004, 10:36 PM
> *I think pimpdaddy should try not to get his panties in such a bunch makes him type like shit. And when homedude was talking about gettin IT painted...he was talking about your morning wood. And is your 64 REALLY an S.S. or do you just think it is...and is it REALLY an impala or is it a bel air or biscayne with some S.S. emblems? What does the trim look like...Cuzz quite frankly if you didnt know what morning wood was then you prolly dont know what a 64 Impala S.S. is either.*


and to tell you the truth I didn't knew what morning wood was neither the people at home depot 

let me see your car too? post a pic up foo


click on my signatyre to see my car :uh: :uh: :uh: 



Last edited by mr.pimpdaddy at Mar 24 2004, 10:45 PM


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW-E-NUFF_@Mar 24 2004, 02:43 AM
> *TELL HIM TO GET IT PAINTED,HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SITTING PRIMER,HES A STUPID FUCK NOT TO KNOW WHAT MORNING WOOD IS,I GUESS HE'S LD HES A PIMP OF NOTHING,MAYBE HE WILL ASK ANOTHER GAY QUESTION*


 Interests: RIDIN AROUND IN MY PHAT YOTA :uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yo little kid...Pull your thong out your ass. I was workin on cars before you were born...And I KNOW MY CAR...I got the 4 S.S right in the middle of a frame off resto I'm doing myself...if I were you I wouldnt tell everyone someone else built your car...havent you ever heard of VIN swapping. Buying a built car or having someone build it for you isnt something to be proud of. You may own it...but its not your car its theirs.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 24 2004, 11:16 PM
> *Yo little kid...Pull your thong out your ass. I was workin on cars before you were born...And I KNOW MY CAR...I got the 4 S.S right in the middle of a frame off resto I'm doing myself...if I were you I wouldnt tell everyone someone else built your car...havent you ever heard of VIN swapping. Buying a built car or having someone build it for you isnt something to be proud of. You may own it...but its not your car its theirs.*


 what the fuck are you talking about cuzz?

when do we switch vin numbers u stupid fuck? God damn u can't talk shit before you see the real shit 

and that's good that ur doing a frame resto and that u have beeing working on cars for yuor whole life son 

and I"m just strating into cars I'm only in high school...what the fuck u want me to build a fucking car huh?

damn ask LAVISH on here he can tell you the whole shit this is so girl shit pussy shit that is you don't even know my car oh well you should get back on working on your car now :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 24 2004, 11:31 PM
> *damn :0*


 :uh: :uh: 

damn about what?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 24 2004, 11:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 24 2004, 11:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 24 2004, 11:31 PM
> *damn :0*


:uh: :uh: 

damn about what?[/b][/quote]
all this fighting over the net, and yes I have personally been in the 64 before, rode around in it, an dLAVISH is a good friend of mine, it is a 64 ss


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 24 2004, 11:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 24 2004, 11:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all this fighting over the net, and yes I have personally been in the 64 before, rode around in it, an dLAVISH is a good friend of mine, it is a 64 ss [/b][/quote]
thank you anthony


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Waaah...Vin swapping is a TERM...not an ACTION...Like when someone builds a car and then sells it to someone else who then calls it theirs. THAT is vin swapping. I never said the car wasnt real...I just asked. I looked at the pic and there was all the proof I needed. I dont need other people to tell ME! I KNOW one when I see one. And yeah...I want you to build a car...Pfffft. Actually you should want to build the car YOURSELF...you'll get more credit...it will be your car...and you can be proud of that. From the pic...it looks like a damn good place to start.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 25 2004, 12:50 AM
> *Waaah...Vin swapping is a TERM...not an ACTION...Like when someone builds a car and then sells it to someone else who then calls it theirs. THAT is vin swapping. I never said the car wasnt real...I just asked. I looked at the pic and there was all the proof I needed. I dont need other people to tell ME! I KNOW one when I see one. And yeah...I want you to build a car...Pfffft. Actually you should want to build the car YOURSELF...you'll get more credit...it will be your car...and you can be proud of that. From the pic...it looks like a damn good place to start.*


 well how em I gonna supposed to get the car from to start? 

LIke yours you bouhgt it from somebody else right? and now you are fixing it up


that's what I'm doing fix my shit up redoing everything


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 25 2004, 12:50 AM
> *Waaah...Vin swapping is a TERM...not an ACTION...Like when someone builds a car and then sells it to someone else who then calls it theirs. THAT is vin swapping. I never said the car wasnt real...I just asked. I looked at the pic and there was all the proof I needed. I dont need other people to tell ME! I KNOW one when I see one. And yeah...I want you to build a car...Pfffft. Actually you should want to build the car YOURSELF...you'll get more credit...it will be your car...and you can be proud of that. From the pic...it looks like a damn good place to start.*


 well bro this car is a project, and pimpdaddy is making it his own, adding his personal touches, so get off him, damn each person gotta start somewhere


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Mikeb62 (Jul 23, 2003)

this is prob the funniest post ive ever read!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mikeb62_@Mar 25 2004, 02:28 PM
> *this is prob the funniest post ive ever read!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 I know foo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 24 2004, 10:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 24 2004, 10:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LOW-E-NUFF_@Mar 24 2004, 02:43 AM
> *TELL HIM TO GET IT PAINTED,HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SITTING PRIMER,HES A STUPID FUCK NOT TO KNOW WHAT MORNING WOOD IS,I GUESS HE'S LD HES A PIMP OF NOTHING,MAYBE HE WILL ASK ANOTHER GAY QUESTION*


Interests: RIDIN AROUND IN MY PHAT YOTA :uh: :uh: :0 :0 [/b][/quote]
dont mind low-e-enuff this asshole knows who i am,and let me tell you he's not one to talk about riding primer him and his whole crew ride primer and show that shit off like its gold at car shows.

the morning wood thing is funny


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin+Mar 26 2004, 02:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8 Klownin @ Mar 26 2004, 02:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont mind low-e-enuff this asshole knows who i am,and let me tell you he's not one to talk about riding primer him and his whole crew ride primer and show that shit off like its gold at car shows.

the morning wood thing is funny[/b][/quote]
are you talking to me or that guy?

yeah the morning wood is over for me I got it figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## LOW-E-NUFF (Jan 15, 2004)

F THAT CLOWN,YOU THINK YOUR SOME BAD ASS CAUSE YOU TOLD EVERYONE OFF AND TALK SHIT ABOUT THE EAST COAST AND CAR SHOWS.SO WHAT YOU PUNKED DOWN EVERYONE HERE CAUSE THEY KNOW YOUR NUTS.SO WHAT MY HOMIES RIDE PRIMER TO SHOWS


----------



## SkiTz_O (Mar 14, 2004)

damn looks like pimpdaddy is selling his 64


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Isn't VIN swapping when you actually drill out the rivets on the VIN tag and re-rivet it into another car, as in the instance where you want a non-SS to appear to be an SS, or if you don't have the title to one vehicle, but you do to another similar vehicle. Not that I know ANYTHING about this... :uh:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW-E-NUFF_@Mar 30 2004, 02:08 PM
> *F THAT CLOWN,YOU THINK YOUR SOME BAD ASS CAUSE YOU TOLD EVERYONE OFF AND TALK SHIT ABOUT THE EAST COAST AND CAR SHOWS.SO WHAT YOU PUNKED DOWN EVERYONE HERE CAUSE THEY KNOW YOUR NUTS.SO WHAT MY HOMIES RIDE PRIMER TO SHOWS*


 i am man and can handle my own problems by myself dont need no crew or anyone to back me.even people on here from the east coast no where i stand and its really sad im not gonna drop no names but some people ignore me because they wanna kiss ass and bow down and dont want any problems with anyone

but im not like that i can deal with my problems and if something comes up im not gonna back down in something i beleve in,must make you feel like a man talking shit to someone on the computer and call out a 16yr kid trying to learn things and fixup his impala

and yes to some in crazy but some people like you need to grow up and grow some balls,yes i dissed you and your whole crew saw the hate in your eyes when i served every dam car out there,opened my hood showed up off the chrome engine and said anyone wanna race..if your gonna talk it back it,im not gonna be like the rest of the guys on the east and on this site run my mouth on here then kiss ass in emails and ask for peace f that and f you


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## LOW-E-NUFF (Jan 15, 2004)

WHOA CUZ SEE DATS WHY YOU NUTS,AND I GIVE YOUR PROPS CAUSE SOME PEOPLE ON HERE DID KISS PEOPLES ASS,BUT U STAYED DOWN,LOOK CUZ I AINT GOT NO BEEF WITH YOU AND PIMP MY BAD ON THE REAL I FEEL MAD DUMB FOR CALLING YOU OUT,IT WAS FUNNY WHEN YOU TOOK EVERYONE ON AT THAT SPOT WE KNOW YOUR REALLY INSANE WHEN YOU TAKE A SHOW RIDE AND OUT HOP MAD PEEPS AND THEN DO DOUGHNUTS SPIN YOUR SHIT FOR LIKE 10 MINS


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:uh: neways, glad to see the jig is up...lol

i used foam and cardboard :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Back to the topic. Dont use MDF it will weigh down your car. If you are using hydros you dont need that extra weight. Pick up Burch. Its more exspensive but its strong as hell and light too. I use with 2 15's and they dont flex at all. I am not talking 100 dollar woofers either. I paid 800 a piece for them. The reason why stereo shops dont use it because to them its not cost efficient. My friend is a pro installer and told me this secret. I was sceptical at first but he was actually right and I have never used MDF again.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

It also needs to be 3/4 inch or bigger for subs.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah christian sell your morning wood and get some BITCH, I mean birch :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

naw anthony ain't got the time gonna cut them today :biggrin: 

lockdown thanks for the tips i will keep that in mind for next time.

I'm not running hydros air baby :biggrin: :0 


thanks


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 1 2004, 07:03 AM
> *naw anthony ain't got the time gonna cut them today :biggrin:
> 
> lockdown thanks for the tips i will keep that in mind for next time.
> ...


 air,LOL


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 17 2004, 03:03 AM
> *I think lowlow90 has some extra morning wood that he would give you for cheap... He likes to help guys out with that kinda stuff.
> [snapback]1747706[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: This still cracks me up :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

a year later, and its still funny. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :around:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn this is a old topic, Its been over a year I think... I forgot about this topic....But I got everything worked out...I look back and I can't type for shit.... But here is what I did with the trunk and the finish ride...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

i think there should be a topic started up in off topic about the morning wood and how good it works ... :0


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

nice looking job on the trunk.......what did you finally end up using?...
i myself like panel board.....its cheap, pretty strong, light, and i can trim it with my shears


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks Homie , I used MDF... that morning shit lol


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

wtf was ol boy say about birch being lightweight> that shit weighs a ton compared to MDF. MDF is sausage compared to birch thats like $80-110 a 4x8 sheet compared to like $20 for mdf. 64 looks clean as fuck homey, keep up the good work. 

o yeah, when you use morning wood and screw down the box you make yourself late for work too. you know its a perfect fit when the box is barely big enough to cover the mounting depth of your woofer. LOL that was some funny shit. i'm gonna call this bitch I know that works at Lowe's and see what she says about morning wood. sometimes its free and sometimes you pay dearly for 18 years when using it! Impregnated boxes are NO GOOD , carpeted or bare finishes alike.


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *Thanks Homie , I used MDF... that morning shit lol *


did you ever figure out what morning wood is? seems like you still don't know...


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

well not really I used that MDF stuff. its what u use for subs and shit... I don;t really care now this stuff works great and its not heavy at all.. works perfect for my trunk lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hahhaha I just woked up and I got a morning wood... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahahaha


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Mar 13 2005, 05:56 PM
> *hahahahaha
> [snapback]2846441[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt, This shit is STILL too funny!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

lol


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

LAYITLOW CLASSIC RIGHT HERE


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

he said wood...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

? :uh:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

:roflmao: damn this shits funny


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Funniest shit I've ever read. Thanks for the laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

fo sho.. Damn that was a long time ago.. hahahaha Ive grown so much lol... 

Got another 64 Impala in the making :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 12 2006, 03:28 PM~5761442
> *fo sho.. Damn that was a long time ago.. hahahaha Ive grown so much lol...
> 
> Got another 64 Impala in the making  :biggrin:
> *


Get some of that quality "evening wood" for this one... :uh:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

wow back from the dead


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

morning wood, LMAO!!!!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i was just thinkin of this shit thought it was long gone :roflmao:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

they just got this new shit out called afternoon delight


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jun 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5638958
> *LAYITLOW CLASSIC RIGHT HERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT classic comedy


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:bowrofl:


----------

